#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-13
<paulmaul24> hello
<jrib> paulmaul24: what's the name of your current account?
<paulmaul24> paul
<jrib> paulmaul24: ok, is "paul" the first account you created?
<paulmaul24> yes
<jrib> and you unchecked everything for him in the "users and groups" program?
<paulmaul24> yea i was trying to imitate the settings under root
<paulmaul24> so it was like i was the administrator
<jrib> you are the administrator by default
<paulmaul24> o
<jrib> but now you're not since you unchecked everything :)
<paulmaul24> well now im not becus all the boxes r uncheked
<paulmaul24> yea lol
<jrib> open up a terminal and type 'groups' and press enter
<jrib> what is the output?
<paulmaul24> paul video netdev lpadmin powerdev
<paulmaul24> paul video netdev lpadmin powerdev
<paulmaul24> sory for the double
<jrib> k, to be able to use 'sudo', you need to be in the admin group, so we'll add you back to that and then you should be able to go to "users and groups" again and check everything again for "paul"
<paulmaul24> ok
<verb3k_> jrib, following your conversation is really helpful for newbies (like me) thx
<jrib> to add "paul" to the "admin" group, you need to: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then enter the command 'adduser paul admin' and reboot
<jrib> verb3k_: great, np
<paulmaul24> ok thanks ill try it! thanks for all the help jrib
<time_travler_ti> how goes it
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<univremonster> hello
<Theimon> ah
<Theimon> better
<univremonster> ok so what is the difference you were speaking of
<Theimon> hard to explain things with 1000+ people in a channel
<Theimon> yes
<Theimon> you have vmware player
<univremonster> I do
<Theimon> with the XP VM
<Theimon> from some how-to i believe
<univremonster> yes, 320 Mb I think
<Theimon> the thing is
<univremonster> well, actually from help on this channel
<Theimon> hmm well, there's a how-to on ubuntuforums
<Theimon> doesnt matter
<Theimon> anyway the thing is
<Theimon> you can use the player only to run existing VMs
<Theimon> rendering your XP DVD useless
<univremonster> ok, so I got a VM from the website
<Theimon> when you use vmware workstation you can create your own VMs
<Theimon> and thats when your XP DVD kicks in
<univremonster> Theimon; so I have to do another install?
<univremonster> can't I just go here?  http://www.easyvmx.com/cgi-bin/create-supersimple.cgi?filetime=2007-08-14-17%3A44%3A14&hwaddr0=00%3A0c%3A29%3A6b%3A6d%3Afe&vmname=Windows+XP+virtual+machine&guestOS=winXPPro&memory=2048&ide0_0file=4800Mb&ide1_1file=.iso
<Theimon> well, when you install vmware workstation, it'll install the player too
<Theimon> never saw that before
<Theimon> i got workstation going with a bunch of XP disks
<Theimon> etc.
<Theimon> but i think you can use that
<univremonster> alright so I have a virtual machine from there
<univremonster> but it keeps saying "can't find operating system" or something of the like
<univremonster> I can run it to get the exact error
<Theimon> plz
<univremonster> ok so on starting up I get "Failed to open sound device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<univremonster> Virtual device sound will start
<univremonster> disconnected"
<univremonster> Cannot connect virtual device parallel0. No corresponding device is available on the host.
<univremonster> Would you like an attempt to be made to connect this virtual device every time you power on the virtual machine?
<univremonster> Cannot connect virtual device serial0. No corresponding device is available on the host.
<univremonster> Would you like an attempt to be made to connect this virtual device every time you power on the virtual machine?
<univremonster> I hit "yes" for those
<Theimon> parralel and serial means it will try to connect to those specific ports
<univremonster> then it tells me "No bootable CD, floppy or hard disk was detected.
<univremonster> To install an operating system, insert a bootable CD or floppy and restart the virtual machine by clicking the Reset button."
<Theimon> ah
<univremonster> which is why I was trying to do this off the XP DVD
<Theimon> when you boot up the VM
<Theimon> you get the "POST" screen
<Theimon> oh wait
<Theimon> harddisk too
<Theimon> hmm
<Theimon> lemme think
<Theimon> you selected the right .vmx?
<univremonster> yea, I only have the one
<Theimon> cbecause just now i started vmware player, selected a .vmx and it boots up perfectly
<Theimon> i think the .vmx you have is somehow disfunctional
<univremonster> which distro are you using?
<univremonster> of Ubuntu
<Theimon> feisty 32bit
<univremonster> I have fiesty 64... do you think I should force-architecture to 32?
<Theimon> i dont think 64bits is well supported
<Theimon> so I should give it a try
<univremonster> I've done this once...with Java... 6 months ago... it will take me a while.  I'll let you know if it works
<Theimon> its the main reason why i still run 32bit....even though i have an AMD64 X2
<Theimon> k
<Theimon> good luck
<Theimon> i'll leave this channel open too
<Theimon> easier
<univremonster> TheimonAfk; I'm re-downloading... it's 65 Mb so this will really take quite some time
<TheimonAfk> got dialup?
<univremonster> nah, but the high-speed here isn't the greatest
<univremonster> do you know how to force architecture on a tar?  I've only done it on a deb
<TheimonAfk> nope sorry, i dont know that
<univremonster> TheimonAfk; ok so I have a 64-bit XP VM.  Now it runs, but I get the error "The vlance NIC is not supported for 64-bit guests in this release. Please consult the documentation for the appropriate type of NIC to use with 64-bit guests.
<univremonster> Failed to configure ethernet0."
<univremonster> and my screen is just black...
<TheimonAfk> so thats the virtual XP complaining..
<univremonster> right
<univremonster> but shouldn't my screen look like XP?
<univremonster> not that I'm sure what a vlance is or and NIC
<TheimonAfk> well, maybe it warns beforehand, which is ok...in a way
<TheimonAfk> maybe you can check their forums, could be someone else had this problem too
<univremonster> ok so using Google, looks like vlance is just an ethernet thing.  I'm cool with ethernet not working
<TheimonAfk> so you want XP without internet?
<TheimonAfk> what are you going to do with it then?
<univremonster> AutoCAD
<TheimonAfk> ah
<TheimonAfk> well, I dont know for sure but you can probably disable ethernet somewhere in options
<univremonster> I can click "ok" on the error message
<univremonster> however, my screen is just black after that
<TheimonAfk> hmm, than I would consult their forums, i have never experienced that error
<univremonster> TheimonAfk; I seem to be charting all sorts of unexplored errors today... I think I'm going to do a restart and see if that helps, I've changed a lot of stuff today.  Thanks for your help!
<TheimonAfk> sure man, no problem
<TheimonAfk> good luck and have fun :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-16
<alexandre_> jrib: im here
<jrib> hi
<alexandre_> im sorry
<jrib> do you have /var/lib/dpkg/NAME_OF_PACKAGE.postinst?
<alexandre_> im  new to this
<alexandre_> no
<jrib> oops
<jrib>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/NAME_OF_PACKAGE.postinst is what I meant
<alexandre_> yes i have the file
<alexandre_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33997/
<jrib> ok, you understand the problem after reading the bug report and your original error?
<jrib> pastebin /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh for me too
<alexandre_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33998/
<alexandre_> i need to replace the url
<jrib> right
<jrib> you see it in your last post?
<alexandre_> yes
<alexandre_> but i cant save it
<alexandre_> read only mode
<jrib> k, do this to edit:  gksudo gedit FILE
<alexandre_> done
<alexandre_> :)
<alexandre_>  sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<alexandre_> will that work now?
<alexandre_> or that will recreate the file???
<jrib> maybe, I think you just need to do: dpkg-reconfigure PACKAGE though
<alexandre_> broken or partially installed
<jrib> that's the full output?
<jrib> maybe dpkg --configure PACKAGE  ?
<alexandre_> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<alexandre_> i did it and it worked
<jrib> cool
<alexandre_> but that was part of my problem
<alexandre_> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o doesnt work
<alexandre_> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<alexandre_> Cannot open input file /home/alexandre/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<jrib> I don't know anything about actually using it
<jrib> what does  ls -ld /home/alexandre/Desktop/wl_apsta.o  return?
<alexandre_> ls: return?: no file or directory
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> but you see it on your desktop?  You downloaded wl_apsta.o to your desktop?
<alexandre_> no
<alexandre_> i didnot
<alexandre_> i'm sorry
<alexandre_> i have to go
<alexandre_> i spend my entire afternnon to fix this and i have to go now
<jrib> k, should work after you download that file then
<alexandre_> i will come back later
<jrib> bye, gl
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-17
<lwizardl> hi
<jrib> hi
<jrib> where is your partition mounted
<jrib> ?
<softwork> in home
<jrib> the full path
<lwizardl> jrib: if that was to me it's /media/disk
<jrib> oh, right that was for you lwizardl
<jrib> softwork: do you have a question?
<softwork> no
<softwork> thx
<jrib> lwizardl: ok, and where are you trying to create the folder?
<lwizardl> ok i have the mounted drive open and when i right click the menu is almost fully disabled
<jrib> let's do one thing at a time
<lwizardl> k
<jrib> are you trying to create the folder directly inside /media/disk and not in some subdirectory?
<lwizardl> yes
<jrib> see if it works in a terminal: mkdir /media/disk/my_new_directory
<lwizardl> yes
<lwizardl> ok after trying that now i can right click and create a folder
<jrib> k
<jrib> nautilus was just being dumb then
<lwizardl> does it take a few mins for the changed to take effect?
<jrib> nah, nautilus is just dumb
<jrib> sometimes
<lwizardl> ok
<jrib> hitting "reload" should have made it aware of the new permissions
<lwizardl> is nautilus on any of the restricted servers?
<jrib> no, nautilus is open source and free
<lwizardl> ok because only thing i see is the nautilus actions configuration
<lwizardl> thanks for the help now hopefully i can redo this on the other drives if i have the same propblem
<lwizardl> *problem
<nalioth> why do people worry about 'restricted servers'?  all the software in uni and multi are legal for the end user
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-18
<m1r> hi all
<nalioth> hi
<m1r> how do i create a file in terminal ?
<nalioth> m1r: touch file
<nalioth> touch --help
<nalioth> or man touch
<m1r> ok ty m8
<m1r> i go check
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-14
<Miyavix3> Helloo
<Miyavix3> Is anyone here...?
<Flannel> Miyavix3: Yep
<Miyavix3> ok :D!
<Miyavix3> So I did the same thing
<Miyavix3> and same results
<Miyavix3> auto lo
<Flannel> What same thing? and what same results?
<Miyavix3> iface lo inet loopback
<Miyavix3> sudo nano /etc/network/nterfaces
<Flannel> right, you need to add "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to the end of that
<Miyavix3> save and then try apt-gettig something/
<Miyavix3> ?
<Flannel> Save, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Flannel> and then verify you're online (w3m google.com, or ping or whatever)
<Miyavix3> Tell me when I need internet
<Miyavix3> Because 1 ethernet cord for 2 computers
<Flannel> this is where you'd need internet.  We're connecting you to the......
<Flannel> I see
<Flannel> Did you boot this other box with the ethernet plugged in?
<Miyavix3> I can't find my other cable
<Miyavix3> I plug it in for apt-get
<Miyavix3> I'm not completely stupid
<Miyavix3> just, mostly stupid
<Flannel> Well, without the GUI, automatic things like recognizing theres a new ethernet cable don't always happen
<Miyavix3> So for the sudo etc/init.d ... I need internet?
<Flannel> so, plug it in, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, try to get online, if that doesn't work, I imagine your stuff isn't broken at all, you just need to reboot with the cord plugged in.  And I'm leaning towards telling you to remove the stuff we just added.
<Flannel> Miyavix3: yeah
<Flannel> Miyavix3: We're trying to connect to the internet then
<Miyavix3> ok, brb
<Miyavix3> switching chords
<Miyavix3> so askdlahsdlkajs
<Miyavix3> Am I connected?
<Flannel> Miyavix3: yes
<Miyavix3> oh cool, lol
<Miyavix3> erll uh
<Miyavix3> [fail]
<Miyavix3> interface lo declared allow-auto twice ifdown: couldn't real interfaces file "etc/network/interfaces"
<Miyavix3> anything?
<Miyavix3> read*
<Miyavix3> >_>
<Flannel> Well, I'm hesitant to think anything was wrong to begin with, so why don't you try removing the stuff we just added, and rebooting with the network cable plugged in
 * Flannel hates the "reboot to fix it" option, but I'm obviously not familiar with whatever chnages they made in stuff after Dapper if theres no eth0 in there by default
<Miyavix3> brb again
<Miyavix3> What's the shutdown command?
<Miyavix3> nvm
<batsquid> shutdown now
<Miyavix31> ok well
<Miyavix31> I think I'm SOL
<Flannel> Miyavix3: Nah, even if you can't get networking to work for some reason, you can grab an alternate CD and install the GUI from that
<Miyavix31> I have the insall disk
<Miyavix31> install
<Miyavix31> So I can fix this and everything will be fine
<Miyavix31> ?
<Miyavix31> Or rather, I'll have my settings and files?
<Miyavix31> I have the disk
<Miyavix31> well uh...
<Miyavix31> what do I do?
<Miyavix31> Flannel... =\
<Miyavix31> I'm just going to reinstall
<Miyavix31> Seriously, this problem has lasted over 2 hours
<Miyavix31> Thanks for your help man
<Miyavix31> but I suck
<Miyavix31> So see ya
<Miyavix3> is anyone here...
<nhandler> I have to ask you all a serious question. The package I was planning on demonstrating how to perform a merge on refuses to build in intrepid. I can either do the lesson as planned today, but you will be unable to build the package, or I can push the lesson back to next Tuesday and do the lesson then with a different package.
<nhandler> What would you guys prefer I do?
<Syntux> can't you find another package ?
<nhandler> Syntux: Yes I can. And that is what I would do if I were to push the lesson back to Tuesday
<Syntux> we can't find one now? in like 10 minutes?
<Syntux> it's 1 am here and the only reason I'm awake is this session :-)
<nhandler> I'm really sorry Syntux. Yes, I could find a new package, but the lesson would be significantly longer as I would be working on it as I am trying to teach
<Syntux> you know what; picking a random package and seeing what would happen is better than picking a tested one
<james_w> hey nhandler
<nhandler> Hi james_w
<Syntux> one of the things that we face as motu wannabes is that we always face problems that wasn't mentioned in wiki/video or by our mentor :D
<Syntux> so it's good to see how things really work
<james_w> I don't think having it build at the end is the most important bit, but if you're not happy doing the session then we shouldn't
<james_w> Syntux makes a good point though, things never go to plan
<nhandler> james_w: I am fine doing the session as is. The reason the package refuses to build has nothing to do with the merge.
<james_w> nhandler: that's ok then
<Syntux> the most important part about this session is to understand the difference between sync and merge; and the workflow
<james_w> is anyone else here for the session, or is it just me and Syntux ?
<Syntux> james_w, I'm here before you :p so it's syntux and me.
<nhandler> Syntux: The session actually focuses more about HOW to perform a merge
<Syntux> true but a wannabe wont merge without differentiating it from sync.
<nhandler> Syntux: I do mention how you know the difference between a sync and a merge, but that is not the focus of the lesson
<Syntux> sure
<nhandler> It looks like people still want me to do the lesson. So I'll give it a try. If you plan on participating, please join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<james_w> thanks nhandler
<james_w> would you like to give it a few minutes to allow people to arrive?
<nhandler> We still have 8 minutes until it was scheduled to start. I'll wait until then.
<james_w> great, thanks
<Laney> Rawr
<james_w> hey Laney, top showering
<james_w> nhandler: you would like questions in #-chat?
<nhandler> Yes james_w
<Laney> I merged the shampoo with my hair, and built the soap into a lather
<Laney> and in the end we got a working clean target
<james_w> :-)
<nhandler> I guess I'll start
<james_w> nhandler: fair enough.
<nhandler> Hello everyone, and thanks for joining me for my MOTU School session about merging packages from Debian.
<nhandler> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask them in #ubuntu-classroom-chat at any time. Please be sure to prefix your questions with "QUESTION:".
<nhandler> The wiki does an excellent job of explaining why we need to merge/sync packages from Debian.
<nhandler> Here is an excerpt from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging.
<nhandler> Ubuntu is based on the Debian GNU/Linux distribution and uses the same package management system. In the beginning of each Ubuntu development cycle the packages in Ubuntu are updated to those in Debian unstable. However, because Ubuntu is not the same as Debian, some of the packages need to be modified to work in Ubuntu. There might also be bug fixes that Ubuntu developers have introduced into the packages.
<nhandler> You can determine whether this has taken place by noting the package version. If the package version includes ubuntu in it (an example would be gimp 2.2.9-3ubuntu2) then the Ubuntu developers have made some change and it is no longer the same as the Debian package. There are more than 1000 such packages in the Universe repository.
<nhandler> At the start of the development cycle a decision has to be made with regard to these Ubuntu-versioned packages. Of course if the Debian version hasn't changed since the last Ubuntu release then nothing needs to be changed. However, if there is a newer version of the package in Debian then one of two things should happen.
<nhandler> If all of the reasons that the Ubuntu version existed (bug fixes, dependencies, etc.) are fixed in the new Debian package then we can just take the Debian package directly. This is called a sync. However, if the new Debian version has the same issues that caused the Ubuntu version to be made, then those changes need to be applied to the new Debian version. This is called merging.
<nhandler> The Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic (MoM), http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html, provides a list of packages that need to either be merged or synced from Debian.
<nhandler> DaD, http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php, is another merge tool. Although we will be using MoM for our example today, you should always check DaD to make sure that someone isn't already working on merging the package you want to do. You also should ask the last Ubuntu uploader if they are planning on doing the merge.
<nhandler> Today, we will be merging a package called "ksensors".
<nhandler> Before we begin, please install: devscripts, build-essential, wget, fakeroot, quilt, patchutils, and debhelper from the repositories. You will need them in order to follow along with this lesson.
<nhandler> All of these packages are available in the Ubuntu repositories.
<nhandler> Start by creating a directory called "Merges" in your home folder. This folder will hold all of your merges.
<nhandler> Next, download the grab-merge script, http://merges.ubuntu.com/grab-merge.sh, to the Merges folder, and make it executable with 'chmod +x ~/Merges/grab-merge.sh'.
<nhandler> We will use grab-merge.sh to download all of the files that we need to perform the merge from MoM.
<nhandler> Inside your Merges folder, create a new folder called "ksensors". This new folder will hold all the files related to merging ksensors.
<nhandler> Now, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal), and type 'cd ~/Merges/ksensors' to enter our new ksensors folder.
<nhandler> We will now download the files we need to perform the merge. Type '../grab-merge.sh ksensors'. This will download all the files we need.
<nhandler> Once the script finishes running, type 'less REPORT' to view the report file that MoM generated for us. This report will show us which files had changes that were unable to be merged automatically.
<nhandler> Near the bottom of the REPORT file, you should see a line that looks like this:
<nhandler> C  debian/control
<nhandler> That means that MoM was unable to automatically merge the changes that were made in Ubuntu and Debian for that file.
<nhandler> First, 'cd ksensors-0.7.3-16ubuntu1' to enter the source directory.
<nhandler> The first thing you should do is look at the changelog file. This file shows all changes that were made in Ubuntu and in Debian. I prefer to just leave this file open so that I can refer to it later.
<nhandler> When performing a merge, we need to focus on the most recent "batch" of Ubuntu changes. You will be able to recognize this "batch", because all of the Ubuntu changes in it will be against the same Debian revision. The debian revision is located after the '-' and before the 'ubuntu'. In ksensors, the batch of changes that we want to focus on includes versions 0.7.3-15ubuntu1 and 0.7.3-15ubuntu2. Do you notice that both of those versio
<nhandler> ns have a Debian revision of 15?
<medo_> nhandler: do you mean the upstream changelog file
<medo_> or the /debian/changelog
<nhandler> medo_: I mean debian/changelog
<medo_> thank
<medo_> :)
<nhandler> Remember, please try and ask all questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<nhandler> Moving on, if you look at version 0.7.3-15ubuntu1, you will see that it had two changes. It modified the menu file, and it added dh_iconcache to debian/rules.
<Laney> <m_newton> QUESTIN where are we lookinh
<Laney> looking* I think
<m_newton> Laney, I found it thanks
<nhandler> In 0.7.3-15ubuntu2, you will see that several changes were made. quilt was added as a Build-Depends in debian/control, debian/rules was updated, a patch was added in debian/patches, and dh_iconcache was changed to dh_icons in debian/rules.
<nhandler> Now that we know what changes were made in Ubuntu, we need to look at the most recent Debian version, 0.7.3-16, to see if any of the Ubuntu changes were added upstream in Debian. As you can see from the changelog entry, Debian has not applied any of the Ubuntu changes.
<Laney> <m_newton> QUESTION: do we close the terminal where we did less REPORT
<nhandler> m_newton: You can close the REPORT file if you wish. It does not matter.
<Laney>  <Syntux> Laney, why we have to focus on the version before the last (15) and not the last (16)
<Alan_M> Guys, please see nhandlers comment about questions.
<nhandler> Syntux: The reason we are looking at the Ubuntu changes that had a Debian revision of 15 is because 0.7.3-16 is not currently in Ubuntu yet. As a result, no Ubuntu changes have been made for that Debian revision
<nhandler> Did that answer your question Syntux ?
<Syntux> sure.
<Syntux> Thanks.
<nhandler> Alright, now for the fun part. We are now able to perform the merge.
<nhandler> Start by opening debian/control. You should see a section that looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37417/
<norsetto> nhandler: I have a question before, who is telling us that we should carry over these changes?
<nhandler> norsetto: What changes are you referring to?
<norsetto> nhandler: the changes from the previous ubuntu versions
<nhandler> norsetto: We don't always carry over the Ubuntu changes from previous versions. It depends if they are still needed and whether or not they have been applied upstream
<norsetto> nhandler: right, I think this is a pretty important point
<nhandler> Our goal is to get all of the Ubuntu changes applied upstream so that we can automatically sync the package when Debian releases a new version
<nhandler> norsetto: I talk about this topic a little later in the lesson
<norsetto> nhandler: in this particular case, seems like we have been carrying the wrong change for the last few years
<nhandler> norsetto: You are probably right. Most of the changes in ksensors should have been sent upstream. However, I don't think we should simply drop them now.
<Laney> (they can be sent upstrem as part of this merge!)
<norsetto> nhandler: I think is a good idea always to check the bug report that originated a change, in this case bug 45675
<norsetto> nhandler: so, seems like the change did exactly the opposite of what the bug report was about ... but anyhow, this is indeed off-topic, so, lets continue
<nhandler> Back to debian/control...
<nhandler> Start by opening debian/control. You should see a section that looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37417/
<nhandler> The lines above the '=======' are the Ubuntu changes. The lines below it are the Debian changes. Whenever possible, we try to use the Debian changes instead of the Ubuntu ones, but this is not always the case.
<nhandler> The first thing we will look at is the maintainer field. The Maintainer field should be set to 'Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>' for packages in Universe or Multiverse, and to Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> for packages in main or restricted. You can read more about this here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<nhandler> An easy way to figure out what repository a package is in is to use: 'apt-cache madison <package>'
<nhandler> The XSBC-Original-Maintainer field is used to store the information of the Debian maintainer.
<nhandler> For ksensors, do you notice how the Ubuntu XSBC-Original-Maintainer field and the Debian Maintainer field both contain the same information? This means that the Debian maintainer has not changed since the last Ubuntu version. We can simply delete the Debian Maintainer field line from the control file. If the two fields had been different, we would have had to update the Ubuntu XSBC-Original-Maintainer field to contain the new Debian
<nhandler> maintainer's information.
<nhandler> Looking back at debian/changelog, you can see that the only change Ubuntu made to the Build-Depends field was adding 'quilt' in version 0.7.3-15ubuntu2. Since Debian has also modified the Build-Depends field, we have to merge the different changes together. In this case, all we need to do is add 'quilt' to the end of the Debian Build-Depends line. After doing that, we can remove the Ubuntu Build-Depends line.
<Laney> <m_newton> Question: apt-cache madison <package> <<< what does madison signify??
<nhandler> m_newton: "apt-cache´s madison command attempts to mimic the output format and a subset of the functionality of the Debian archive management tool, madison." that is from the apt-cache man page
<nhandler> Continuing with the lesson...
<nhandler> Now that we have resolved all of the conflicting lines in debian/control, we can remove the '<<<<<<<', '=======', and '>>>>>>>' lines.
<nhandler> At this point, you should have a control file that has been successfully merged. If you would like to verify that your control file is correct, you can upload it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and paste the URL in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<nhandler> You can view my control file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37304/
<nhandler> MoM attempts to merge as many of the changes as possible from the Debian and Ubuntu versions of the package. However, you should always verify that this task was done correctly.
<nhandler> The first change we will verify is the change to the menu file.
<nhandler> Start by opening up debian/menu
<nhandler> Notice how they have changed the section from Apps/System to Apps/Tools?
<nhandler> This is the change norsetto and I were talking about earlier
<nhandler> However, for the purposes of this lesson, just notice how the change made in Ubuntu has not been applied upstream in Debian. It is still needed, and MoM has successfully applied the change.
<nhandler> I'm surprised nobody asked me how I knew it changed from Apps/System to Apps/Tools
<m_newton> ya, how nhandler
<m_newton> I just see Apps/Tools
<nhandler> I knew this by opening up ~/Merges/ksensors/ksensors_0.7.3-15ubuntu2.patch
<nhandler> This file is a diff that shows all of the Ubuntu changes that were made
<nhandler> There is a similar file, ksensors_0.7.3-16.patch, that shows the changes that were made in the new Debian version of the package
<nhandler> Now, I want you to look back at the changelog. Notice how in version 0.7.3-15ubuntu1 they added dh_iconcache to debian/rules, and in version 0.7.3-15ubuntu2 they replaced dh_iconcache with dh_icons?
<medo_> yeah
<nhandler> This means that our current debian/rules should have dh_icons, and not dh_iconcache. We can verify this by looking at debian/rules. You will notice that on line 99 is dh_icons.
<nhandler> While we are looking at debian/rules, we should also verify that it includes 'patch' and 'upatch', which were added in version 0.7.3-15ubuntu2. You will find 'patch' on line 30, and 'unpatch' on line 45.
<nhandler> While I've been presenting this lesson, james_w was kind enough to find a way to hopefully enable us to build this package.
<nhandler> To apply this fix, locate this line "cp -f /usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4 admin/libtool.m4.in". It should be line 33
<nhandler> Right below it, paste these lines of text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37565/
<nhandler> Once you make those changes, you can save and quit the debian/rules file
<nhandler> We are almost done. The only other Ubuntu change that we need to verify is still present is 01_kubuntu_fix_etc_sensors_conf.diff.
<nhandler> You will find that patch in debian/patches. It is also listed in debian/patches/series.
<nhandler> However, since the file that the patch modifies, src/lmsensors.cpp, has been changed in Debian, this patch will fail to apply if we were to try and build the package.
<nhandler> Since working with patches is outside the scope of this lesson, I have made the needed changes to the patch. You can find my revised version here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37450/
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-15
<nhandler> Please modify your copy of 01_kubuntu_fix_etc_sensors_conf.diff to match my patch.
<Laney> QUESTION: Debian have bumped to libsensors4. Shouldn't we investigate this patch more closely as it looks tied to libsensors3?
<nhandler> Laney: That is a very good point.
<nhandler> If you look at the changelog, you will see that Richard Johnson (nixternal) was the one who made this change
<nhandler> If you were doing this merge for real, you would want to talk to Richard as well as look at Launchpad Bug #194103 to verify that this change is still needed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 194103 in ksensors "ksensors is not finding k8sensors so it is no longer reporting cpu core temps" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194103
<nhandler> I have already taken care of this, and the change is still needed.
<nhandler> However, we need to modify the patch slightly to allow it to be applied to the modified file
<nhandler> Did that answer your question?
<Laney> I trust you ;)
<Laney> (yes)
<nhandler> Now that we know all of the changes we want are present, we need to document these changes in debian/changelog.
<nhandler> Enter 'dch -e' to edit the changelog. You should see an entry that resembles this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37315/
<nhandler> If anyone gets any errors when they run that command, it is most likely because you do not have devscripts installed.
<nhandler> There are a few things you should notice about the changelog entry. First, on the first line, it says 'intrepid'. This is because Ubuntu 8.10, Intrepid Ibex, is the current development release of Ubuntu. Second, the last line of the entry should have your name and email address.
<nhandler> Before we can finish this changelog entry, we need to create a bug report on https://launchpad.net/. Somebody has already done this, and you can view the report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksensors/+bug/254660. Please refrain from uploading the patches you will produce in a little bit to this bug report. I will take care it so that we don't have everyone in this channel uploading their patch. However, you do want
<nhandler> to copy the bug number, 254660, from the report.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 254660 in ksensors "Please merge ksensors-0.7.3-16(universe) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nhandler> Now, go back to the changelog, and edit the line that says "* Merge from debian unstable, remaining changes:" to say "* Merge from debian unstable, remaining changes (LP: #254660):". The '(LP: #254660)' part will cause the bug to be marked as 'Fix Released' once the patch has been uploaded.
<nhandler> We now need to document what Ubuntu changes we kept. These are the Ubuntu changes that have not been added upstream in Debian, but are still needed.
<nhandler> We now need to document what Ubuntu changes we kept. These are the Ubuntu changes that have not been added upstream in Debian, but are still needed.
<nhandler> The Ubuntu changes that you need to include are:
<nhandler> Add quilt as a Build-Depends for patch management
<nhandler> Modify debian/menu to install in kmenu/utilities instead of kmenu/system
<nhandler> Add 01_kubuntu_fix_etc_sensors_conf.diff to have ksensors use /etc/sensors3.conf instead of sensors.conf
<nhandler> Add dh_icons to debian/rules
<nhandler> Update debian/rules for patch and unpatch
<nhandler> Aside from the Ubuntu changes that we kept, we also introduced a brand new one.
<nhandler> This change was the one from james_w that we added in debian/rules to allow us to build the package
<nhandler> We need to make sure we add something like "admin/config.{sub,guess} are removed by libtool, copy them back to allow this package to be built again."
<nhandler> Once you make these changes, please upload you changelog file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and paste a link in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<nhandler> You can view my debian/changelog entry here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37569/
<nhandler> The only thing left to do now is generate the patch. First, we have to build the source package. To do this, type 'debuild -S'. If you don't have a GPG key, you can do 'debuild -S -us -uc'.
<nhandler> This will create a file called ksensors_0.7.3-16ubuntu1.dsc. We now need to make sure that our new version of the package builds in a clean intrepid environment.
<nhandler> I usually use pbuilder to do this. You can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto to learn about creating an intrepid pbuilder chroot.
<nhandler> If you already have an intrepid pbuilder chroot created, you can run this command to try and build our new version of ksensors:
<nhandler> sudo pbuilder build ~/Merges/ksensors/ksensors_0.7.3-16ubuntu1.dsc
<nhandler> Hopefully, james_w's fix should allow pbuilder to build the package without any errors
 * james_w crosses his fingers
<nhandler> If it builds successfully, you should end up with a .deb file for ksensors in /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<nhandler> Once it finishes building, we have to generate 2 debdiff files. One will show the changes between the Debian version, 0.7.3-16, and this one, 0.7.3-16ubuntu1. The second one will show the changes between the last Ubuntu version, 0.7.3-15ubuntu2, and this one, 0.7.3-16ubuntu1. You can generate the Debian->Ubuntu debdiff by running this command from ~/Merges/ksensors:
<nhandler> Well, it looks like the fix still didn't work. We are most likely missing a Build-Depends in debian/control. pbuilder produces this error "/bin/sh: ifneq: not found"
<nhandler> We won't worry about this, and we will assume that it built successfully.
<nhandler> The command to generate the Debian->Ubuntu debdiff is:
<nhandler> debdiff ksensors_0.7.3-16.dsc ksensors_0.7.3-16ubuntu1.dsc > ksensors_0.7.3-16ubuntu1.debdiff
<nhandler> This is where many people accidentally make mistakes when performing a merge. They simply attach the debdiff to the bug report without even looking at it. You should ALWAYS open up the debdiff, and verify that it only contains the changes you want. For the Debian->Ubuntu debdiff, all of the changes you see should be listed in debian/changelog.
<james_w> nhandler: the "ifneq" line shouldn't be indented
<nhandler> james_w: It must have gotten indented when I was copying and pasting. I'm rebuilding it now
<nhandler> Back to the lesson, after verifying that the debdiff had the correct changes, you would then attach that patch to the bug report that we made earlier.
<nhandler> You can generate the Ubuntu->Ubuntu debdiff by running this command from ~/Merges/ksensors:
<nhandler> debdiff ksensors_0.7.3-15ubuntu2.dsc ksensors_0.7.3-16ubuntu1.dsc > ksensors_0.7.3-16ubuntu1.debdiff
<nhandler> You might be wondering why we have to generate an Ubuntu->Ubuntu debdiff. The reason for this is because in some instances, the Ubuntu->Ubuntu debdiff is smaller than the Debian->Ubuntu debdiff. This makes it easier to check for mistakes, and then sponsor. This usually happens when the most recent Ubuntu batch of changes was very large, and the most recent Debian version introduced very little changes.
<nhandler> After verifying that the Ubuntu->Ubuntu debdff only contains the changes you want, you would then attach that patch to the bug report as well.
<nhandler> This step isn't required, but it is still a good thing to do. You should add a comment in the bug report on Launchpad, that contains the debian/changelog entry that we made. This allows a person who is reviewing the merge to quickly figure out what Ubuntu changes were kept in the merge.
<nhandler> The last step is to add our bug to the sponsorship queue (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue). Once it is in the queue, a MOTU will review our patch. If it is acceptable, he/she will upload it.
<nhandler> To add our bug to the queue, set the Status to 'Confirmed', and make sure it isn't assigned to anybody. Now, we need to subscribe, not assign, 'ubuntu-universe-sponsors' to the bug since the package is in Universe. If it had been in main or restricted, we would subscribe 'ubuntu-main-sponsors' instead.
<nhandler> After you have done that, I would suggest adding a comment on DaD that says 'Bug #254660'. This makes it easier for other people to quickly figure out what packages still need to be merged/synced.
<nhandler> Now, you are done with the merge!
<nhandler> At this point, I would like to apologize. This lesson did not go nearly as smooth as I originally intended.
<nhandler> I still hope that at least some of you learned something from listening to it.
<medo_> thanks a lot it was really helpfull and enjoyable
<nhandler> I gave a similar lecture a while ago. You can find the IRC log on my wiki. Feel free to read through it if you are interested. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cheater7/Lectures/Merges_080613.
<nhandler> Does anyone have any questions?
<medo_> Nop
<nhandler> If you have any interest at all in merging packages. Please feel free to ask me for help.
<nhandler> Well, if nobody has any more questions, I guess the lesson on merging packages from Debian is over.
<james_w> thanks a lot nhandler
<james_w> I'll post logs shortly or tomorrow morning
<nhandler> That is fine james_w.
<Traveler7> irc?
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-10
<ravindu> msg NickServ identify 9u5k31rav
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-11
<qwebirc40644> Hi all
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-12
<sadhna20> hi
<sadhna20> anything happening over here
<hypatia1>  /me waves hello
<hypatia1> quit
<qwebirc39594> salut
<qwebirc39594> whats-up ?
<qwebirc54917> hello
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: August 13th 12:00 UTC, On-Call Review; August 20th 18:00 UTC, Python Applications Packaging || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<qwebirc56552> Hi all
<apoleo12> hey
<apoleo12> what is this room about>
<qwebirc26260> hi there
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-13
<crane> date -u
<nhandler> crane: Run that in a Terminal, not your IRC client
<crane> nhandler: sorry for my mistake.
<qwebirc41742> hi all
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session "On-Call Review" with cjwatson, seb128, james_w and me in 12m
<dholbach> HELLO EVERYBODY!
<dholbach> This is the first time we break out of the tutorial-esque or Q&A-like way of Packaging Training sessions and decided to have an "On-Call Review" session instead. I'm sure we'll all learn something new today and have some fun.
<dholbach> we have cjwatson, seb128 and james_w here, but I noticed a bunch of others who are likely able to help out a bit with questions :-)
<seb128> hello!
<cjwatson> hiya
<james_w> hi!
<dholbach> who do we have here for the session today and who brought some review requests? :-)
<ara> o/
<dholbach> hey ara
<seb128> hey ara ;-)
<juanje> hi
 * sebner waves
 * noodles775 waves too
<dholbach> While we're looking for somebody to pluck up some courage, we could take a look at http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/ :-)
<cjwatson> well then, why don't we go first-come-first-served
<juanje> dholbach: I'm up
<cjwatson> ara spoke first :)
<juanje> ;-)
<ara> juanje, you go or I go?
<juanje> ara: you, please
<ara> ok, bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldtp/+bug/412882
<ara> new upstream version of ldtp
<dholbach> I guess we could review packages simultaneously and just say [package A] at the beginning of our sentences to make the logs make more sense afterwards?
<ara> [package ldtp] OK ;-)
<cjwatson> [ldtp] ok, an upstream merge, so I'll start by fetching the current package from Ubuntu and the Debian package
<ara> [package ldtp] yes, cjwatson, that's what I did
<dholbach> juanje: what is your review request?
<cjwatson> [ldtp] I have a chdist setup to make it trivial to fetch Debian versions of things with 'chdist apt-get unstable -d source ldtp'
<ara> [package ldtp] but I also wanted to fix bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldtp/+bug/412871
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] For example -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/nautilus-md5sum
 * dholbach makes a note to investigate chdist afterwards. :-)
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] getting the source code with dget -xu
<cjwatson> [ldtp] ara: have you contacted the Debian maintainer of this package?
<ara> [ldtp] finally I linked the upstream version, attached the diff.gz and subscribe universe sponsors
<dutchie> hmm, how long does it take an upload to show up on revu?
<ara> [ldtp] cjwatson, yes, we communicate quite often
<seb128> [nautilus-md5sum] notice the copyright warning on the page
<cjwatson> [ldtp] with upstream updates it's important that we both end up using the same .orig.tar.gz, otherwise it's hard to sync later. ok.
<seb128> [nautilus-md5sum]  that's a blocker to get new packages accepted
<dholbach> dutchie: can you ask on #ubuntu-motu if there's some REVU admins about who can answer the question?
<dutchie> will do
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] But I don't see any error, just a legal message, but no error
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] running a test-build in pbuilder while I'm taking a look at everything else. juanje: do you think you could make the version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 instead to indicate that it is not in Debian yet?
<cjwatson> [ldtp] the interdiff is tiny, and looks mostly correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252457/
<cjwatson> [ldtp] you should normally *not* update Standards-Version in Ubuntu changes
<seb128> [nautilus-md5sum] $ licensecheck * -r
<seb128> nautilus-md5sum.py: GPL (v2 or later)
<seb128> you need a GPL copy there in the tarball
<seb128> otherwise the source can't be distributed
<cjwatson> [ldtp] reference: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Standards-Version
<ara> [ldtp]  cjwatson, oh! thanks! I didn't know that :-) just trying to avoid lintian warnings :-)
<cjwatson> [ldtp] it'd be a good thing to forward to the Debian maintainer, although it isn't really worth a bug report just for that
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] seb128: Ok. The thing is the software have no upstream tarball or so, the package itself is the upstream, that is whay there is not GPL copy, but I can copy there...
<cjwatson> [ldtp] just as a reminder, one must always check the upgrading-checklist in policy before changing Standards-Version in Debian
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] The build succeeded and I just ran lintian -Iiv nautilus-md5sum_0.3.1-1_amd64.changes which indicated no major mistakes.
<seb128> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: that doesn't change the fact that it needs the license text in the tarball, yes please do
<cjwatson> [ldtp] Any particular reason you removed yourself from Uploaders?
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: sorry, I think I didn't get the earlier question
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: are you sure about the python-dev Dependency?
<ara> [ldtp] cjwatson, I am uploader in the debian package, but not the ubuntu. so I thought it had to be removed
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] seb128: Ok, I'll do
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: I think this come up with the pbuilder or something
<seb128> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: the dirs file is probably not required
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: the version number in debian/changelog is 0.3.1-1 which indicates that 0.3.1 is the upstream version and -1 the first debian revision. As I see it the package has never been in Debian and this would be its first revision in Ubuntu, so I'd use 0.3.1-0ubuntu1.
<cjwatson> [ldtp] Uploaders means nothing to the Ubuntu archive, so you should leave it in to minimise the delta
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: Ok, that is because I was trying at the same time to get into Debian and Ubuntu
<dholbach> ok
<cjwatson> [ldtp] I'm just checking to ensure that python-wnck is sufficient
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] minor: As the package contains no compiled code, but just a python script, you probably don't need ${shlibs:Depends}.
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: Ok
<seb128> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: you might want to use pkg-config to get the nautilus directory rather than coding the abi version there
<cjwatson> ./python/ldtpeditor:69:    import gtksourceview
<cjwatson> [ldtp] doesn't that mean you need a dependency on python-gtksourceview as well?
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] seb128: aha... I'll check
<james_w> anyone else with a package to review?
<AndrewGee> I have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/osm-gps-map/+bug/387043 as a SRU for Jaunty.
<cjwatson> [ldtp] ara: that's everything I can see; if you post a new diff with those changes, I'll sponsor it after this session
<ara> [ldtp] cjwatson, thanks for your help!
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] more of a "upstream idea": try using python's distutils and python-distutils-extra for translations, but that's just a suggestion. :-)
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] I have question about non-native packages, and how to use get-orig/watch file to get a "upstream" tarball and build the package
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: yeah, that's my idea ;-)
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] debian/copyright does not contain a note about where the source code was retrieved from
<dholbach> juanje: just ask :)
<cjwatson> [nautilus-md5sum] I ran across a bug yesterday which had the idea of implementing a get-orig-source sequence in dh(1) with the standard uscan thing ...
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: the code was made for a guy from my team and I like he change into python-distutils-extra the code
<james_w> AndrewGee: that's tricky as it requires an ok from motu-sru before we can upload, and unfortunately for you I'm not in that team
<AndrewGee> james_w: Ah. Nevermind then :)
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: if you have questions about that or need an example, I'm happy to answer that later on in some other place. :-)
<arand> Is approvals of queue items in jaunty-proposed in the scope of this session?
<james_w> arand: nope, sorry, that's a task restricted to a particular team
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] I'm not convinced about the correctness of adding dpatch in an SRU; I would stick like glue to the current packaging scheme if I were you
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] seb128: Apart from the things we mentioned are you happy with it? :)
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] The question: I have created debian/watch file and also added get-orig target into the debian/rules file but when I try to build the package the dpkg-buildpackage (or debuild, or pbuilder) cry about not to exist a *.orig directory or tarball, instead of donwload it. Do I need do something before to build?
<arand> james_w: okay.
<Laney> how about digging into ftbfs? :)
<seb128> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: I am yes
<cjwatson> [nautilus-md5sum] get-orig-source is not called manually; it's purely informational. You have to construct the tarball yourself, perhaps by calling 'debian/rules get-orig-source' manually
<AndrewGee> [osm-gps-map] cjwatson: How would I go about that? I thought I'd need a patch system.
<cjwatson> [nautilus-md5sum] sorry, I mean "not called automatically"
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] you can just edit the source directly
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] cjwatson: ummmm... I was guessed something like that...
<AndrewGee> [osm-gps-map] cjwatson: I thought there wasn't allowed to be any modifications outside the debian/ directory in the deb .diff.gz file? Is this not true?
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] I don't know where you store the code right now, but if you are going to put it into Launchpad and maintain releases there, you could check out   apt-get source --diff-only storm  for an example of a debian/watch file, so you can just use uscan and uupdate afterwards.
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] that's a myth
<AndrewGee> [osm-gps-map] cjwatson: Okay. I'll get that fixed later :)
<AndrewGee> cjwatson: Thanks for your help :)
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] furthermore, your patches are the wrong way round at the moment anyway, since aclocal.m4 is (presumably) the source of the configure change and ought to be patched first; but for this I would definitely go with the smallest possible change to the package
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: the code is in LP already. Actually, It was always there: lp:nautilus-md5sum
<AndrewGee> [osm-gps-map] cjwatson: Okay. Should I just patch the configure script then?
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: I'll check that package, thanks ;-)
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] just to clarify, many people do find patch systems immensely useful; I'm not a fan myself but it's certainly popular among many developers, and if you find a patch system already there you should use it; you should also make your own mind up for new packages. This advice is just for SRUs
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: ok, I just thought you wanted to put releases there too (0.3.1 somehow indicated there were tarball releases... :-))
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] you do need to patch whatever the source of that configure chunk is, not just configure
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] otherwise you leave the package in a very confusing state for the next person to come along
<dholbach> what-patch (in ubuntu-dev-tools) can usually tell you quickly which patch system is used by a package. :-)
<dholbach> Do we have some more review requests?
<AndrewGee> [osm-gps-map] Okay. Sounds good. So I'll patch aclocal.m4 and configure without dpatch then?
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: Actually we are developing the packages in LP and the upstream code is in hte same branch th
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] that the debian directory
<cjwatson> [osm-gps-map] for the SRU, right. I'd also recommend at some point switching the order of the patches for Karmic
<dutchie> is this the right place to get http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/suvat reviewed?
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] juanje: that's fine, then you probably don't need a watch file, just move to 0.3.1 (native package) instead
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] But I think this is a problem for generating non-native packages automaticaly
<AndrewGee> [osm-gps-map] cjwatson: Okay. I'll get that done. Thanks.
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: they were that way before
<juanje> [nautilus-md5sum] dholbach: but debian guys ask us to change to non-natives...
<cjwatson> [nautilus-md5sum] I think that's correct, native packages are intended for things that really don't have a use outside of Debian and its derivatives, like dpkg
<dholbach> [nautilus-md5sum] as an upstream it's probably a good idea to roll release tarballs, so other distros can grab them too
<cjwatson> [nautilus-md5sum] they're not intended for cases where it's just a hassle to roll a tarball :)
<dholbach> dutchie: I'll take a look now
<james_w> (tell that to joey :-)
<cjwatson> I thought he just abandoned anything that needed to be non-native :)
<dholbach> [suvat] looks like ./tags is a leftover in suvat_0.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<dutchie> [suvat] should it not be included?
<cjwatson> [suvat] it would be unusual to include it just in the diff, yes; the diff should just be what's needed to do the packaging
<cjwatson> [suvat] usually just indicates that somebody forgot to delete it :)
<dholbach> [suvat] I'm not sure what it's purpose is - I just saw a diff to the tags file in suvat_0.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<dutchie> [suvat] ok, i know where that's come from
<cjwatson> [suvat] dh_clean removes files called "TAGS", but "tags" is too generic for that
<cjwatson> [suvat] dholbach: it's from tools like exuberant-ctags, for easily following around function names and such in source code
<dholbach> alright
<cjwatson> integrates smoothly with vim
<dholbach> [suvat] 3.8.2 is the current standards-version, you might want to have a look what changed after 3.8.0 in debian-policy
<cjwatson> apt-cache show exuberant-ctags | grep ^Maintainer ;-)
<dholbach> [suvat] you might want to take a look at http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ and call dh_pycentral in debian/rules - it'd avoid installing .pyc files in the resulting package
<pleia2> hi everyone, james_w just helped me get slightly up to speed so I could get a php package looked at, I'm actually working with the maintainer to review a whole pile of php packages, but I'm not the most experienced reviewer so some help on one of them would be great (they are all pretty similar)
<dutchie> [suvat] it's cdbs - debhelper confused me too much
<dutchie> [suvat] (my first package)
<pleia2> I come from debian packaging, so I haven't gotten into REVU yet (forgive me!) but here's one: http://princessleia.com/deb/html_qf_advmultiselect/
<cjwatson> [suvat] you might consider dh(1) for this package, since it's quite simple; it supports setup.py. You might only need one override target for that symlink at most.
<dholbach> [suvat] you can safely remove debian/{pre,post}{inst,rm} - they don't do anything right now
<cjwatson> [suvat] and if you use dh(1) it will actually get the setup.py install invocation correct to support python2.6
<dholbach> [suvat] to expand on the topic a bit, you just need debian/{pre,post}{inst,rm} if you intend to override the default behaviour during the installation or add something to the process, they will be generated automatically from all the debhelper commands if you choose not change from the default
<cjwatson> [suvat] something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/252473/ I think (untested)
<cjwatson> [suvat] (BTW this is just a suggestion, totally not a review requirement)
<dholbach> [suvat] (minor) lintian suggests to use © instead of (C) in debian/copyright
<cjwatson> james_w: you want to do pleia2's? :)
<dutchie> [suvat] I tried something like that. It seems that setup.py installs packages to site-packages when used with --prefix
<dholbach> [suvat] apart from that I think I'm happy
<cjwatson> [suvat] dh_auto_install uses the equivalent of: $(PYTHON) setup.py install --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/$(PACKAGE) --no-compile -O0 --install-layout=deb
<james_w> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] couldn't it have a shorter name? :-)
<dutchie> [suvat] so I should replace my cdbs-y debian/rules file with the one from the paste?
<pleia2> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] I'm pretty sure this is the correct naming scheme for these, but yes, this ends up long
<dholbach> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] interestingly enough we packaged php-html-quickform for the Ubuntu NGO team a few weeks ago :-)
<dutchie> [suvat] get the changes to tags out of the diff.gz
<cjwatson> [suvat] the version I reviewed was not cdbs. It's up to you, you can use cdbs if you like :-)
<pleia2> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] already I know it needs a standards bump, and there might be a licensing issue (license was fine in older versions, but now lintian is complaining about php license?)
<cjwatson> [suvat] the version I reviewed was just a traditional sequence of dh_* commands
<james_w> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] is dh-make-php needed at build time?
<pleia2> dholbach: [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] ah! we were also working on a NMU for php-html-quickform, I'll have to look at what you guys did
<dholbach> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/ApplicationPackaging
<dholbach> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] I'm a bit confused by the php-html-quickform-advmultiselectS/usr/share/php/* files in the .diff.gz - I think they shouldn't be there
<cjwatson> [suvat] oh, I just noticed, for some reason you use dh_python rather than dh_pycentral (to match your build-dependency); I would expect that to print a warning at build-time)
<dutchie> [suvat] I changed it to dh
<dutchie> [suvat] I'll upload what I've got, hang on a moment
<cjwatson> [suvat] remove that README.Debian, it's not mandatory to have one and it should be user-relevant if you do :-)
<cjwatson> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] no need to have stamp files for configure/build targets that don't do anything; the targets could just be empty
<dholbach> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] in debian/examples I'd change HTML_QuickForm_advmultiselect-1.5.1/examples/* to HTML_QuickForm_advmultiselect-*/examples/* to not have to update it for every release
<pleia2> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] specifically the S one? I think you're right, this looks like a mistake
<cjwatson> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] that's the sort of thing that happens if you make a typo in the package name in debian/control, and then correct it without first running debuild clean
<cjwatson> BTDTGTTS
<dholbach> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] you can remove the usr/share/php/.registry/.channel.doc.php.net/ directory from the package
<pleia2> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] sneaky dot files, good catch
<cjwatson> any more for any more? I think we're coming close to the end of the currently open reviews
<dholbach> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] the debian/watch file does not work - for php-html-quickform I used "http://pear.php.net/package/HTML_QuickForm http://download.pear.php.net/package/HTML_QuickForm-([\d.RC]+).tgz"
<dutchie> [suvat] I've uploaded it, might take a few minutes to show up
<dholbach> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] pleia2: who are you working with in Debian to get it included? :-)
 * ideamonk is away: I'm busy
<pleia2> [php-html-quickform-advmultiselect] dholbach: the debian php team in alioth, and seanius but he had the nerve to go on vacation ;)
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<dholbach> ok, do we have any more review requests?
<dutchie> [suvat] OK, the upload is showing up now.
<cjwatson> [suvat] did that ln -s in build: that was there before not turn out to be required, then?
<dutchie> [suvat] not really
<dutchie> [suvat] setup.py puts a .so in build/lib.$ARCH/ that needs to be in . to run the program, that was all
<dholbach> We have ~3 minutes left in the session - are there any comments about the way how we ran the session today? Did you find it confusing, helpful, fun, great, 'orrible? :)
<cjwatson> [suvat] ok, if you feel you need to add it back later then you can use an override_dh_auto_build: target; you need to build-depend on debhelper (>= 7.0.50) if you do that
<dutchie> [suvat] is it otherwise ok as it is?
<alourie|work> dholbach: great :-)
<dholbach> so something we should repeat? :-)
<dutchie> dholbach: definitely
<dholbach> thanks a lot to the reviewers and those who plucked up the courage to put up their review request!
<dholbach> have a great day!
<pleia2> thanks!
<cjwatson> thanks, everyone
 * dholbach will put up the logs later on
<seb128> thanks
<ccm> lol, my firefox in karmic crashes every time i try to open http://lists.ubuntu.com
<ccm> this is rather funny
<seb128> works there
<seb128> stacktrace?
<ccm> firefox 3.0 also
<ccm> sure its a plugin
<juanje> thanks for the help, guys! :-)
<ccm> seb128: just on it
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: August 20th 18:00 UTC, Python Applications Packaging || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<Laney> wc
<Laney> whoops
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-14
<cowboysz520> NICK cowboysz520
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-15
<stennve> hi
<stennve> i had a basic question, sound issue
<nhandler> stennve: Try #ubuntu for support
<stennve> k
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-16
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone, how are you guys
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-16
<todd_> hello
<todd_> hello
<and471> test
<Ddorda> and471: works
<Ddorda> :P
<and471> :)
<and471> NOTE: Everything below is for a screenshot, please don't write anything :)
<teacher> you don't need to run it as your main system, but in a virtual machine, or a spare partition or a spare computer, that's cool
<teacher>  why?
<teacher> simple: because this way you'll refer to all the current development libraries, modules and stuff and you can test packages better
<teacher> also do we want to fix all of our bugs first in the development
<teacher> release, then in other releases (if at all applicable, but more on that later)
<teacher> so if you don't have a virtual machine or chroot or anything set up, that's fine for now, but please do it later on
<teacher> NOTE: finished :)
<qwebirc99239> hi
<qwebirc99239> which langauage most of thhe comp uses in ubuntu???
<qwebirc99239> which langauage most of thhe comp uses in ubuntu???
<qwebirc99239> which langauage most of thhe comp uses in ubuntu???
<qwebirc99239> which langauage most of thhe comp uses in ubuntu???
<gamerchick02> English. if you have questions, please address them in #ubuntu
<zkriesse> qwebirc99239: Please do not spam the channel either
<zkriesse> !spam | qwebirc99239
<ubot2> Factoid 'spam' not found
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-18
<mrquincle> Sorry guys. I can't find the next session on http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html Can anyone help me out?
<pleia2> there aren't any on the schedule at the moment
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-19
<qwebirc76225> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-20
<andrew_708476> Is anyone here good with Ubuntu
<zkriesse> andrew_708476: Heh...
<zkriesse> andrew_708476: just ask away
<andrew_708476> yes
<zkriesse> If we can answer your question we will
<andrew_708476> I was using firefox and I dont know what I did but now theres no web browser can someome help me get it back
<andrew_708476> and I cant type in web pages at all
<zkriesse> Ah please join #ubuntu and ask your question there
<andrew_708476> I've tryed
<zkriesse> Ok
<Pendulum> andrew_708476: where do you live?
<andrew_708476> melbourne Australia
<andrew_708476> and you
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-21
<dr_> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-22
<najla> morning all
<najla> anyone here ?
<najla> anybody here ?
<najla> i'd like to ask something to you
<najla> anyone respond???
<najla> okat
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-20
<Videoorchard> Hi ther! :) ;)
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-14
<IdleOne> !logs
<ClassBot> Logs for all classroom sessions that take place in #ubuntu-classroom can be found on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lujq10201> :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-15
<que779> newbie to ubuntu i am looking at basically looking for a moca type server
<que779> any suggestions
<que779> ?
<que779> something compatible with ios, pc, xbox
<pleia2> que779: this channel is used for classes so you won't find many active people here, probably want to try #ubuntu
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-16
<melo_> hola
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-17
<bad_dwarf> why is unity 3d not supported?
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-08-12
 * pinky is away: Away
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-08-18
<sebbu> I'll be away for a week (until 2013-08-26 or 27) / Je serais absent pour une semaine (jusqu'au 26 ou 27/08/2013)
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-08-13
<ahoneybun> lots of people in here
